# Weekends!!



## Per-Diem (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone Interested in going out fishing on weekends?
I work in New Orleans all week, I come home to Pensacola on weekends and go out fishing by myself, I love to fish but It's a lot of work to land billfish by yourself, and just anchoring and bottom fishing becomes a task. Anyway I'm looking for a few experienced fishing fanatics that are interested in going out and splitting expenses. I have a 25' Proline WA and plenty of equipment. Next trip 10/30 - 10/31 Message me or Call 954-559-1016 Thanks, Mark :thumbup:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am free almost every Sunday. Just let me know a couple days in advance.


----------

